# 6mm AI



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like to get a custom rifle, but I am not sure what to get it chambered in. I have been doing some reading and it seems the 6mm rem AI would do nicely. Any opinions or thoughts on this? I was told I could shoot 6mm rem ammo out of it to "fireform" cases to use for reloading. Is that true? Thanks!

Laite


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Depending on what you are wanting it for I would consider a 6.5 mm because they are a longer bullet which can help achieve better long range capability, like a 260 ai or a 6.5x284 mostly its a matter of what you want, but more long range shooters are shooting 6.5 mm than most other guns. About the fireforming I could not tell you but I think it might leave a more rounded shoulder If I remeber right. but dont quote me.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

According to Ackley, cases are fireformed by firing factory ammo in an "improved" chamber.
Pete


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You most certainly can fireform from shooting standard 6mm loads in a 6mm AI. One thing you will want to make certain when doing this is that the bullet is out far enough to contact the rifling. If not, the case will move forward in the chamber, possibly far enough not to fire, or causing case stretching in the web. This will cause head separations in one or two loadings.

A heavier bullet with a faster buring powder is usually best for fireforming. If you are only getting rounded shoulders when fireforming either the powder isn't fast enough, the load isn't hot enough, or the bullet isn't heavy enough. You will probably loose between 60-80 fps when fireforming.

One of the great things about fireforming, especially in the Ackley Improved versions, is it takes most of the case stretch out, and if done correctly will give you much longer brass life. I have some 257 AI brass that is going on 20 times being reloaded, and still doesn't need to be trimmed.


----------

